# Bookmarks



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just wanted to let everyone know I am working on the Bookmark feature more. It will be unavailable for the next half hour or so.

I do appologize for the inconvience, but I am sure you will be happy once I am finished.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The Bookmark feature has been updated!

More new features are now available!

All public bookmarks are now available for all to see! Click on the Public Bookmark link on the main page.

If your in a thread you want to bookmark you can easily doing it by pressing Shift 6 (The ^ sign) This will bookmark the DBStalk.COM page for you!

There are many more new features to be found! 

Give it a try today!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Pretty Sweet! :righton:


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Very gimmicky


----------

